# Counter Strike 1.6 kostenlos Legal?



## ShandoO01 (7. März 2010)

Hallo erstmal...
 Ich wollte fragen, da Ich vor kurzem einen kostenlosen Downloadlink für Counter-Strike 1.6 gefunden habe, ob diese Version legal ist und Ich damit dementsprechend auf öffentliche Server komme?

 Danke im voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2010)

Das ist vermutlich einfach nur die Steamversion oder die MOD-Version (CS ist ja an sich nur eine MOd für halflife). Aber spielen kannst Du das dann sicher nur mit einem gekauften key, evlt reicht einer für HLife.

 Bin da aber nicht sicher, kenn mich bei CS nicht aus.


 hier steht zB, dass man da die bereits installierte 1.5er-Version inkl. key haben muss: Dieser Installationsmanager "Steam" installiert die Version Counter-Strike 1.6, nur wenn der Benutzer die Version 1.5 installiert hat. Ist das nicht der Fall, muss er dann sie kaufen." http://deutsch.eazel.com/lv/group/view/kl36808/Counter-Strike.htm


----------



## Onlinestate (7. März 2010)

1.6 konnte man soweit ich weiß noch ohne Steam spielen. Einfach auf die altmodische Art installieren. Aber müssten dort die Patches fehlen, die seitdem rausgekommen sind.
   Und Counterstrike ist generell kostenlos, da es nur eine Mod für Half Life ist, kein eigenständiges Spiel. Daher rürhrt auch der Haken, man benötigt Half Life, um es spielen zu können.
  Mit 1.6 konnte man es dann auch mal eigenständig kaufen, wie diese Version hier . Zur Aktivierung reicht aber bspw. bei Steam ein Key von Half Life. Da bekommt man gleich ne ganze Handvoll Addons und Mods mit.


----------



## karlmarx1000 (8. März 2010)

Lass es einfach. Ist unspielbar ohne aktuelle patches.

 Guck einfach auf steam


----------



## ShandoO01 (8. März 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe. Ich hab mir Gestern auch gedacht das ich mir CS einfach kaufe.10 Euro sind ja nun wirklich wenig. Aber dennoch danke; somit spar ich mir einen unnötigen Download  .


----------



## Exituskiller (8. März 2010)

also ich hab noch die gaaaaanz alte version von cs (auch von hl-das dazu benötigt wurde,hl-opposing force,hl-blueshifft) und wenn ich da internet zocken will sucht es noch in den alten WON-net servern ... gibts da noch ned chance einen zu finden den ich hab gehört dass man die 1.5er version von counterstrike da immer noch zoggn kann


----------

